# Pastry Chef Position open in Telluride, Colorado



## pattycake2007 (Aug 12, 2007)

Immediate opening for an experienced Pastry Chef for our fine chocolate and pastry shop in the world renowned ski resort of Telluride, Colorado. This is a year around, full time position and a dream position for the right person. Flexible hours allow you to take advantage of Telluride's extensive outdoor activities. It is one of the most beautiful places on the earth.

Telluride Truffle is a small artisan chocolate company making fresh, no preservative chocolates for local and national customers. See our website. Telluride Truffle . com

Work in a professional but relaxed, creative, and fun atmosphere with a beautiful, airy and spacious kitchen. We have been featured on Food Network and reviewed by the Denver Food critic as the best truffles she has ever tasted. Most recently we won two awards for best in show at the Colorado Chocolate Show.

A chef for Telluride Truffle, must have pride in work and attention to detail. Be comfortable and quick with production work. Experience with chocolate is a plus, but we usually have to train chefs from the bottom up the skills of working with chocolate. However, this is not a position for someone directly out of culinary school. Professional experience is required. 

Responsibilities include: Production of truffles needed each week. Making and decorating special event cakes including wedding cakes in the summer months. Creating other chocolate confections, pastry and deserts to be sold in the retail area. In the fall, hiring and managing additional chocolate chefs in order to meet holiday truffle production. Salary plus benefits including ski pass!

Please contact us by replying to this post or call 970-728-9565.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Man, would I love THIS job! <snif>
I'd jump on it in a heartbeat if I wasn't so tied down by family
here in the Pacific Northwest. 
Plus, most of my family lives in Colorado.........sigh.


----------

